# Who does decent work...



## skyguy (Jul 7, 2006)

...in the Southeast Pennsylvania area?

I have a katana with a half decent blade, but the furnishings suck.

I picked up some nice parts from Bugei I'd like to have put on and the handle re-wrapped etc.

I dont know how to find someone in the area that can do good work on swords.

Any tips or recommendations? I really dont want to have tio ship the thing to mars and be without it for 6 months as I train regularly with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm sorry but I do not know anyone in your area.  You could try shipping it to Bugei though.  I imagine if you mention that it is important that you would probably get it back in less than a month or so.  They have always accomodated my requests. 

You could also ask swordlady here on MartialTalk.  If I am correct she is in your area.  Good luck.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## KOROHO (Jul 7, 2006)

Try David Goldberg at Gold Mountain Forge
http://www.goldmountainforge.com/

http://www.goldmountainforge.com/contact.htm


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 7, 2006)

I forgot about David Goldberg!  My bad.  I PM'ed you the link to Shadow of Leaves, but also posted in here for future reference.


----------

